# No speaker sound but sound with headphones



## popatre (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello. I currently have a HP dv6-1216sa 
There is no sound from the built in speakers but sound is present once headphones are connected. The speakers actived if the headphones are put into the mic jack.
This is a new problem and only occured after pulling out the headphones recently. The with the IDT high def audio codec has been re-installed, BIOS updated and a system restore preformed. I don't think the headphone jack pin is stuck on as IDT shows no headphones are connected. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Reinstall the audio drivers. Get the latest version from the HP site (assuming they provide Win7 support for that model).


----------



## popatre (Jan 26, 2011)

Re-installing the driver doesn't seem to fix the problem. I've unistalled it atm and the standard windows driver seems to make the speakers work fine but i would like the IDT driver back though.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

To activate the front-panel audio with my Gigabyte motherboard's Realtek driver I have to disable front panel jack detection in order to allow it to pass audio signals.

Searching for the same problem and "IDT" reveals that many also have the same problem but can't seem to find the IDT audio manager. Most have done as you have -- reverted back to the Windows audio driver. Do you have an audio manager when you install the IDT drivers? If so, try to disable front panel audio detection and see if this works.

The reason that the front headphone jack is not properly detected in some systems might have something to do with the electrical properties of the headphones and/or speakers used combined with the type of jack detection circuitry used by the motherboard manufacturer. This is an interesting little article on the subject of jack detection; if the PC motherboard uses similar circuitry one can see why some headphones might not be properly detected.


----------



## taa (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a problem of HP notebooks. When you connect headphones, jack is moved slightly from its position. The solution is: take a stick ear and slide it into the jack on the left and right to hear music from the internal speakers.


----------

